# Florida Gulf Coast 'Backcountry Slam'



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

Departed south Texas last week for a few days in rain-soaked Florida, and scored a 'backcountry slam' as Ladd Stevens (topnotch guide!!!) poled me around the flats below Sarasota.

Started out in the late afternoon, and a few reds and trout accommodated. Transitioned to fishing the dock lights at night, and scored my first-ever snook (pl) on the fly, along with a nice red and a hookup on a decent tarpon.

It's absolutely thrilling to spot them congregating in the lights, quietly pole to distance and sight cast to specific fish stacked and facing into the running tide. Roll out a decent cast followed by a fast strip and fish on! It's a blast....highly recommended if you ever get the chance.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like you had a blast. That is a big smile. Way to go.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

Meadowlark said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun!


......most 'vertical' fun I've had in ages!!


----------

